# New Ariens Platium 24



## Fishy2 (Feb 9, 2013)

It was delivered as the snow was falling yesterday to replace a 9 year old MTD 10/28, which served me well. Love how the new Ariens preformed with the foot of new snow followed by freezing rain here in NL, Canada


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. Glad to hear your new blower worked for you. Once you have a little time using it how about putting together a review of both the good and bad (if any) points. Others may be considering that machine and it's always good to have a real life evaluation of the machines.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello fishy2, welcome to SBF. also post some pic's of your new machine


----------

